# Cigar Savor



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I have been looking for a way to carry my different size cigars around when I am not smoking them. I was wanting a tube that would hold a single.

I went to a few places and alot of them had tubes that were not of my liking and finally I found this one.

The Cigar Savor is what it is called and it has a spring loaded mechanism that keeps the cigar pushed to the top so it does not slid around inside the tube. One thing I did not notice when I bought it was that it actually punches a whole in the head of the cigar when you put it in there. For this reason I am actually putting the cigar in backward so that the foot gets the punch until I can cut down the screw on cap punch.

The top screw on but you have to be carefull not to crossthread it since it is made of plastic. Since I am a big nerd I took it apart to show you pictures.

If anyone has a suggestion I bought this for temporary use. What I really want is a holder made of billet sort of like in the movie "The Transporter" if anyone knows of one.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

wow those are still around? I've got 2 of those sittin round somewhere. the metal cup was to snuff and reform the foot when you had to put out the cigar. the tit in the cap was to keep the cut or punched end open during post smoking transport.

it worked OK (not great for the $40 they were charging for them during the boom) and the relit cigar wasnt damaged at all, and it tasted fine as long as you relit it properly


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I picked it up for US$20 and I did notice the box was a bit dusty. I did not know they where old news, haha.

I read the instructions and it give a detailed instructions on a relight procedure.


----------

